# O scale for an S scale layout



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK...I just saw the re-issued Menards Herman's Sauerkraut factory. Looks GREAT...but with no O gauge items to compare - How would an O scale building look on an S scale layout?? I am AF post war with no modern running stock.

Who's done this before???


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Buildings come in all sizes. I do not think it would look bad with "S" people and vehicles. But that is my opinion. I personally do like that building.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Generally big is how they look. Take a peep to the store and you'll see. Doors and windows look out of whack. It'll also skew anything that sits near it.

It's easier (I think) to fudge HO bigger than convince the eye O fits.

YMMV


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It's your layout. There's no right or wrong. If you like it, go for it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you like it and have space on your layout, then why not get it? I personally have not had much success with O scale structures. The footprint is usually too large for my spaces even if the structure is not quite a true 1/48 scale.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Spence said:


> It's your layout. There's no right or wrong. If you like it, go for it.


...and I just realized what I wrote sounded like the curmudgeon yelling at the birds to get off his lawn.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

I have found a few HO buildings "work" with S, like some of the Woodland Scenics Ready Built structures. I use Arttista S figures and M2 autos next to the building in question to see if it looks OK. Also, you can add higher doors to make other HO buildings "work". The vast majority of O buildings just look too large, IMO. For some reason, HO buildings seem to be offered in different "sizes", like O people come in large, medium, and small for a 6' man.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you have photos or drawings of what it looks like, why not try to tackle a kit-bash or scratch built one yourself?


----------

